# Portable Hole Full of Beer Question



## adamsimon (Oct 3, 2003)

I know you guys put out Son of Hole, but I don't know if you put out the original.  If you did, I could use some help.  In the Field Chef PrC, the ability Magical Beastloaf is left undefined.  Is there an errata for PHFoB or was it considered too silly for one?

I've been playing a Field Chef substituting a bonus feat for Beastloaf for six months.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes, they did the orginal.  Or actually Ambient did, but they are now EN Publishing.  I can't answer your question other then to confirm that you are at least asking the right people


----------



## Dextra (Oct 3, 2003)

adamsimon said:
			
		

> I know you guys put out Son of Hole, but I don't know if you put out the original.  If you did, I could use some help.  In the Field Chef PrC, the ability Magical Beastloaf is left undefined.  Is there an errata for PHFoB or was it considered too silly for one?




Yes, we did Portable Hole.  And we'll be releasing Revenge of the Portable Hole (or Bride of a Portable Hole, or Attack of the Portable Holes from Mars)... in April 2004.  I'm glad to hear of someone playing a Field Chef, it was one of my ideas, and a favourite for one of my characters!

The Beastloaf got lost in the shuffle, but Jake *did* correct it in time for its inclusion in Campaign Suite.  I'll nudge him when he gets home from school to post it.


----------



## adamsimon (Oct 3, 2003)

Well, to be honest, after some playing we found that while the flavor was awesome, it was a very underpowered and added spellcaster level progression at each level and gave it a wizard BAB.  Also came up with an ability of Medicinal Tea where after an hour and a large cost a potion of cure light wounds could be produced in tea form.  Also gave the feat Brew Ingestibles at first level (which is exactly like Brew Potion but for all types of food).


----------



## adamsimon (Oct 6, 2003)

Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Dextra (Oct 8, 2003)

*teeheehee, oops!*



			
				adamsimon said:
			
		

> Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?




Apparently, my darling life partner (aka Hellhound) threw out the paper that had the Beast Loaf details on it.  Please, feel free to make up your own version and post it here, and if it's good enough, Jake (if he ever reads this thread AHEM) will deem it Official Portable Hole Produkt.

IIRC, it took the essence of a critter and conveyed it upon the person eating the beast... It might have been similar to the Cat's Grace, Bull Strength type stuff where an attribute was increased temporarily.  However, it might also have been a polymorph potion that transformed the imbiber into whatever creature the loaf was made of.

Please, let me know what you come up with!


----------

